# How can you change your icon in FA, not in the forums?



## BlanketKitty (Sep 9, 2007)

[align=center]I can't find the link :/[/align]


----------



## TheGru (Sep 9, 2007)

You can still use an icon from your hard drive in the forums...

Another thing, don't write in pink, it's annoying, very annoying.


----------



## robomilk (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/avatar/ perchance?


----------



## BlanketKitty (Sep 9, 2007)

[align=center]Thanks. I'm obsessed about Pink, guess I'll need to find another colour then.[/align]


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 10, 2007)

That's easy, black is the new pink.


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 10, 2007)

BlanketKitty said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'm obsessed about Pink, guess I'll need to find another colour then.



Text formatting tags should only be used when specifically required.  Making a whole post differently-aligned and/or a different font and/or a different color is highly, highly annoying.  Please, stop.


----------

